# Peregrine Townhomes Spacebank Deposit Missing



## jeff-linda (Apr 19, 2009)

I just had a July 2009 Spacebank deposited in June of 2008 disappear. I called and the RCI counselor said that the week is there for them to view and exchange with but for some reason it is not available in the rci.com system. 

A RCI web tech person told me that Saturday when the system is off line, this might correct the problem. But no, it still is not there. Today an RCI rep said that it was pulled for non payment of maint fees.

What number did you reach someone at Peregrine Townhomes. I understand that RCI will not accept deposits for 2009 because of the resort closing, but the letter from RCI stated that the confirmed exchanges and spacebank deposits prior to IKE will not be affected. Has this happened to anyone else????


----------



## stugy (Apr 20, 2009)

My 2009 week 20 is not showing on RCI website either, but I called RCI and was told they could see it.  Actually I think it disappeared after the sat nite maintenance.  Now could it be that they think if we can't access it, we won't be able to use it.........guess  it sounds like i don't trust them.......nah
Pat:


----------



## Happytravels (May 7, 2009)

*deposit*

I had my week 21 deposited since March or April of last year.  Now I can't see it.  I called and they said they can, Still doesn't show on RCI.COM.  I will be calling them again today to find out what the problem is.  I also e-mailed Peregrine telling them they pulled my week.

I also got the letter but this was deposited BEFORE THE HURRICANE....



jeff-linda said:


> I just had a July 2009 Spacebank deposited in June of 2008 disappear. I called and the RCI counselor said that the week is there for them to view and exchange with but for some reason it is not available in the rci.com system.
> 
> A RCI web tech person told me that Saturday when the system is off line, this might correct the problem. But no, it still is not there. Today an RCI rep said that it was pulled for non payment of maint fees.
> 
> What number did you reach someone at Peregrine Townhomes. I understand that RCI will not accept deposits for 2009 because of the resort closing, but the letter from RCI stated that the confirmed exchanges and spacebank deposits prior to IKE will not be affected. Has this happened to anyone else????


----------



## Happytravels (May 8, 2009)

*from Peregrine*

This was the e-mail I got back from them.......


yes RCI did hold the position of honoring 2009 deposits for a time, but they have since reversed this. Our current understanding is that RCI is pulling out everything from Sep 12th 2008 on until we reopen. Discussions are still ongoing with them, as to what options our owners have for '09 and when we have more information, we'll be glad to share this. If you need to contact us, please use the office e-mail at peregrine@peregrine10202.com 


I just don't get how they can just do whatever they want to our weeks.  Oh, I don't like your week and just take it out of their system.  We all pay for these weeks weather we get to use them or not. 

How many weeks have you lost due to the hurricane?  So far for me four weeks...........


----------



## bogey21 (May 8, 2009)

Happytravels said:


> I just don't get how they can just do whatever they want to our weeks.  Oh, I don't like your week and just take it out of their system.  We all pay for these weeks weather we get to use them or not.



I own at Peregrine which is uninhabitable.  What do you recomment RCI do with such a Week?  My desire, which is nowhere near mainstream, is that the Board of Peregrine should put us out of our misery and dissolve rather than rebuild the resort.

George


----------



## Happytravels (May 9, 2009)

*RCI*

I guess the reason I have such a problem with this is...........We recieved a letter from RCI saying they would know longer take deposits from Peregrine until it was reopened.  Ok got that.  Any deposits made BEFORE THE HURRICAN WOULD STILL BE HONORED for future exchanges.  GOT THAT.  :annoyed: It's not like RCI  doesn't have any weeks to give away.  They are making a killing on the rental market..and shoud do what the letter said they were going to do.  Leave our deposits in our accounts.  Now if you didn't get them in there before the hurrican you are out of luck.  We own at two different resorts that got hit from this..that is why the total of weeks are so high.  Also we were planning on going instead of depositing them this year.  I used up all my deposits I had in RCI except that one...and now they took that away...:annoyed: I guess we will just wait and see what happens........who knows we might get a better resort out of the whole thing...it could happen...


----------



## Carol C (May 9, 2009)

I find this interesting that a TUGger posted this:

"A RCI web tech person told me that Saturday when the system is off line, this might correct the problem. But no, it still is not there. *Today an RCI rep said that it was pulled for non payment of maint fees.*"

I'm betting you all paid your 2009 maint fees in advance to Peregrine mgmt since you owned at a resort with tiger trading power...so you probably deposited your weeks well in advance to exchange em? If you've paid your maint fees for 2009, I think you need to get *something* out of them! If I still owned there, I would be organizing TUGgers who own there to write a joint letter to Sam Wax and family (managers) to find out what happened to the pooled 2009 maint fees...and to ask why RCI is not honoring deposits for 2009. You timeshare owners in Galveston area timeshares other than Peregrine should share with Peregrine folks what has happened to *your* 2009 deposits if your resorts had major damage and are still uninhabitable. Put your minds together on a strategy and go for it!


----------



## Happytravels (May 10, 2009)

*RCI*

Please note that the letter below is from Peregrine...

This letter was just rrecieved a few days ago.  I got the letter from RCI ABOUT A MONTH OR TWO AGO ABOUT OUR WEEKS.


Carol you are right..........I depositied well over a year ago with that weeks 21... 

If anyone would like to get together about this PM I will see what can be done..I don't live too far from the area and will be in Galveston in August this year..



Happytravels said:


> This was the e-mail I got back from them.......
> 
> 
> yes RCI did hold the position of honoring 2009 deposits for a time, but they have since reversed this. Our current understanding is that RCI is pulling out everything from Sep 12th 2008 on until we reopen. Discussions are still ongoing with them, as to what options our owners have for '09 and when we have more information, we'll be glad to share this. If you need to contact us, please use the office e-mail at peregrine@peregrine10202.com
> ...


----------



## Happytravels (May 25, 2009)

*This is also being discussed on another thread..*

on another thread..




Carol C said:


> I find this interesting that a TUGger posted this:
> 
> "A RCI web tech person told me that Saturday when the system is off line, this might correct the problem. But no, it still is not there. *Today an RCI rep said that it was pulled for non payment of maint fees.*"
> 
> I'm betting you all paid your 2009 maint fees in advance to Peregrine mgmt since you owned at a resort with tiger trading power...so you probably deposited your weeks well in advance to exchange em? If you've paid your maint fees for 2009, I think you need to get *something* out of them! If I still owned there, I would be organizing TUGgers who own there to write a joint letter to Sam Wax and family (managers) to find out what happened to the pooled 2009 maint fees...and to ask why RCI is not honoring deposits for 2009. You timeshare owners in Galveston area timeshares other than Peregrine should share with Peregrine folks what has happened to *your* 2009 deposits if your resorts had major damage and are still uninhabitable. Put your minds together on a strategy and go for it!


----------



## jeff-linda (May 28, 2009)

*RCI Pulled 2009 Deposits*

We pay our maint fees and deposit 1-2 years in advance.  Now RCI has pulled both of our 2009 deposits. (April and July)  We bank 1-2 years in advance for the  increase in trading value.  Does anyone know what will happen to the 2009 maint fees already paid?  Did anyone else pay the 2009 maint fees?  Are we required to pay the maint fees if we are unable to use?  We have several timeshares in Florida.  When the resort was closed after a hurricane, the insurance company refunded paid maint fees or provided a week vacation in a different location.  Does anyone know if Peregine insurance has this feature?


----------



## Happytravels (May 29, 2009)

*MF'S*

We are still required to pay the fees.  They are still working at the resort seven days a week getting it ready for the reopen.  THAT IS WHERE OUR MONEY IS GOING. 

Last update on there website:


 The repairs to the highway from Surfside to the San Luis Pass Bridge have been completed. This highway has now been designated a Federal road, and as a result, can receive additional Federal funds to add additional protection to the seaward side of the road. The dunes along the beach road are gone as the result of the hurricane, and on high tide, the water almost reaches the road.

Peregrine met with the County officials regarding the new sewer design and were referred to the State of Texas for further discussions and approval.

Temporary power to Peregrine should be installed next week.

Peregrine has now received settlement checks from both National Flood and Texas Windstorm Insurance companies. There are still a few damage repairs that were not covered by either insurance company, and we have hired a Public Adjuster to work these issues. We now have sufficient funds to proceed with major repairs to Peregrine and have completed the repair project scope, repair timelines and cost estimates.

Concrete driveways and parking areas under the units that were damaged by the hurricane have been removed. 10,500 cubic yards (700 truck loads) of soil backfill has been delivered to Peregrine. These two phases of the repair work are now complete. All roofs damaged by the hurricane have had final repairs completed.

So you see they are still working on it....


----------

